# Trailer Park Boys (TV show)



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Is anyone else a fan? I recently started re-watching it (on US Netflix). It's been many years since I saw these episodes on Showcase and they crack me up every time.

Tonight I saw the episode where Ricky sends his kid to the store for some "Zesty Mordant" chips. He's thinking of the Zesty doritos and thinks the bilingual label is the flavour. He also sometimes asks for ja-lap-eno chips.

A few months ago, I nearly spit my drink out when I first noticed that Jim Lahey was drinking the Alberta Premium I was holding in my hand. I paused the screen and compared against my bottle... yup, that's my drink. Ricky has it in prison too.

Sometimes the show brings back memories of visiting my friend in Halifax. He lived in Dartmouth and joked a lot about how poor and ghetto it was.

Other bits I love are J-Roc, the white rapper played by Jonathan Torrens. A fantastic character and an amazing job by Torrens. This is pure comedy gold!

I'm working in the US and was amazed to find out that several of my coworkers know about this show. This has been a successful Canadian cultural export. I brag to them that I have the same stuff Lahey drinks, and brought in a bottle of Alberta Premium rye to share with the boys at work.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

used to watch it A LOT years ago.... the characters are so REAL!....watch a scattered show now & then if it's on when i'm flipping channels... Trouble is, I can look around here (where i live) & see these types of characters everywhere! haha
FWIW ..... I've been sort of binge-watching "The Office" (US version) on this Showmi channel...gotta love Michael Scott...(and Pam!)!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There are some websites and youtube videos with "Rickyisms"............and they are hilarious.

You don't have to be a "rocket surgeon" to figure Ricky out. I fell over laughing with the episode where Ricky wants to go back to jail so he can play for the prison floor hockey team.

I used to watch the Ozzie Osbourne reality show and it had some funny parts. That guy.............is totally out of it.

There was one scene where he was at the dentist and they were putting him to sleep, but he kept sitting up as they gave him ever stronger dosages.

Finally the dentist said..........give him the "Ozzie dose" and he finally went under.

There was another one where he was looking through the drawers for some candy and couldn't find any, so he went to the store and loaded up a shopping cart full of candy...........


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

They will be a cult classic. I have met most of them, sat with John Dunsworth and Patrick Roach for a night and can honestly say they have a wealth of knowledge to share about our country. John is very down to earth and respectful. They provide excellent entertainment when in character. I know of many friends stories of fishing trips with some of the others and they are nothing short of legendary.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree, the show will become a classic and people will keep coming back to it for decades.

Something I find funny is that many people immediately dismiss the show because it's full of swears. I remember that my family thought it was total filth.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Weird.........but I always thought I would like living in Sunnyvale Trailer park............having cheeseburger picnics and watching the "goings on".

The people I miss the most from my working days from the 1960s to 2010..............are the "characters" I worked with.

Some were so weird and funny, it was ridiculous. I could write a book on some of things that went on.

I wondered how they got past the employment screening process, but back in the day if you could play baseball or hockey you got a job with the company so you could play on their company team.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I was watching Season 7 Episode 3, in which two cops beat up Lahey & Randy with phone books. Lahey says "that's an old police tactic... phone books don't leave marks"

That's a real thing. In my teenage years in Winnipeg, an aboriginal friend told me the cops beat up native kids with phone books. That must be a real Canadian cop tradition, spanning from the prairies all the way to the maritimes!


----------

